# Dog walking



## Salma-dmk (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey everybody, I'am an egyptian 14 year old who is in love with dogs but can't own a dog for certain reasons. That's why I thought I should start a dog walking business. In my country, it's very rare and nearly impossible to find a dog walking service. So, do encourage me to do it ? And if you do, would you please give me some tips??


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about laws for children working in Egypt, but in the UK you wouldn't get insurance, so I wouldn't advise it as a business. Walking friends neighbours and family dogs for pocket money wouldn't be uncommon here.


----------

